# Black Ops Map Pack



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone got it yet? I am heading up to game at lunch to buy it


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

When is it out on ps3?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Who knows, prob in a month like previous ones, they may leave it longer to sort out the running issues and hackers on the PS3 first


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Got it! Bought my points yesterday so I could download it first thing!


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

What the new maps like then? Hope my KDR doesnt take too much of a pounding lol


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Only managed to see 2 of the maps so far, but they're pretty good. I got slaughtered on FFA though....


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Downloaded the maps but not had a propper game yet just a quick walk around on my own, maps do look good though.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Hou said:


> Who knows, prob in a month like previous ones, they may leave it longer to sort out the running issues and hackers on the PS3 first


Thought the hacking issues were more on MW2 than Black Poop's

John


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hes taking the **** because hes got an Xbox


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

mattastra said:


> Hes taking the **** because hes got an Xbox


Nope, the hacking is rife on the PS3 on most games, it is just silly!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

They got to fix the servers before I fund the company that can't deliver, bunch of money grabbing arseholz


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I especially like the Berlin Wall map, but they're all really good!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

yep downloaded it on the first morning and love playing discovery and kowloon well worth the investment


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Hardly played this since I completed the game last year. Me and a few of the guys from work have gone back to playing Call of Duty 2. Surprising that the servers are still up and running and people are still playing this game. Having so much fun on this at the moment.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

i bought them but didnt think they were that great, but think i might need to get used to them! whos on xbox?


----------

